# intermediate vs sink tip



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Most intermediate lines sink 1-2" per second. A weighted fly may slightly increase the sink rate.

Sink tip will sink anywhere from 2-10" a second depending on the density you choose.

I use both lines often but would give the nod towards the intermediate for the situation you are describing. It will retrieve on a level plane keeping it hovering over weeds/structure etc

Good luck and catch a bunch


----------



## BGrice (Aug 3, 2014)

For water 5-6 feet deep and low flow I go with intermediate line. I don't move to the faster sinking line unless the water is moving and the faster sink rate is required to get the right depth. 
If the fly is not weighted a shorter leader will be needed to get the fly down in the water.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

6 feet of water is too shallow for a full sink, imo. Most trout I catch are on a floating line using a clouser to get down enough. An intermediate tip line will do fine - make sure it has a floating running line, not an intermediate. Much easier to recast with floating running line.

Check out Teeny lines, btw - great intermediate lines.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I realized after coconut replied that there is a intermediate sink tip line and a full intermediate line. Which do you recommend when fishing from a boat?


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Sink tip and a clouser that is all you need


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> 6 feet of water is too shallow for a full sink, imo. Most trout I catch are on a floating line using a clouser to get down enough. An intermediate tip line will do fine - make sure it has a floating running line, not an intermediate. Much easier to recast with floating running line.


Agreed, you can also go to a full fluoro leader to get a little faster sink on your fly even with a floating line. Generally trout don't mind feeding up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Floating line with flouro leader at that depth is all you need.


----------

